# Sanyo CE32 LD6-B lcd tv problem



## beerhandler (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi, my tv is about 20 months old and has developed a recent fault. It is displaying a dark yet transparent 2" stripe running vertically at the far right of the screen. I have unplugged all connections from tv and unplugged set from power outlet overnight, yet this has made no difference. This area also seems warmer than rest of tv. I have gogled this problem but can't seem to find any answers. Heres hoping that 1. someone can identify whats going on,and 2. it might be relatively inexpensive to repair.
Many thanks


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

beerhandler said:


> Hi, my tv is about 20 months old and has developed a recent fault. It is displaying a dark yet transparent 2" stripe running vertically at the far right of the screen. I have unplugged all connections from tv and unplugged set from power outlet overnight, yet this has made no difference. This area also seems warmer than rest of tv. I have gogled this problem but can't seem to find any answers. Heres hoping that 1. someone can identify whats going on,and 2. it might be relatively inexpensive to repair.
> Many thanks


DLP's do it too. The information is there, i ran across it when debugging our DLP.


----------



## beerhandler (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply magnethead,could you point me in the right direction to start looking for a solution.
Many thanks


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

The light engine is my uneducated guess..not good.

http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/584322-dlp-tv-problem.html

http://www.fixya.com/support/t226454-hitachi_light_engine


----------

